# The 18 piece pier



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

Many of you may have heard my rant on the poor attention to detail and high price of this product. After a few hours of massaging. I managed to make them look like something. Sorry about the depth of field. I just got a new camera. Haven't figured out manual F stop.

Before








After


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Smoke,

Looks quite convincing to me. Nice paintwork. Put the bad thoughts about the set quality to rest, and run with it. It'll do the job just fine, and nobody would ever know what's really underneath!

TJ


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

that be some mighty good weatherin you did done there


----------



## SFC Diesel (Feb 5, 2010)

They look way to real, I would strip them down and start over again.:laugh: J/K

They look awesome, Great work.


----------



## jbsmith966 (Jun 19, 2010)

WOW! what a difference! 

not too bad at all once some elbow grease was applied.


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow! That's impressive...very NICE! Would be great if we could just buy them that way!


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

mr_x_ite_ment said:


> Wow! That's impressive...very NICE! Would be great if we could just buy them that way!


Thanks. I wouldn't go that far. I enjoy the weathering process.



tjcruiser said:


> Smoke,
> 
> Looks quite convincing to me. Nice paintwork. Put the bad thoughts about the set quality to rest, and run with it. It'll do the job just fine, and nobody would ever know what's really underneath!
> 
> TJ


Thanks TJ I can disguise more when I put it on the setup.



gc53dfgc said:


> that be some mighty good weatherin you did done there


Thank ya sir


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

hey smoke, when replying like this you probably want to use multi-quote (the button in the middle). this way your reply goes in one message, keeping the thread cleaner.

and the piers do look much better


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice job, Smoke! but they look kinda worn and dirty, like they've been out in the weather too long. Maybe a nice, shiny coat of black gloss paint would make them really stand out?


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Smokestack Lightning said:


> Thanks. I wouldn't go that far. I enjoy the weathering process.


Complete the process and paint them gloss black.



Greg


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

Wiseguys


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

They look nice. All thy need now is some over grown brush around their bases.


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

tkruger said:


> They look nice. All thy need now is some over grown brush around their bases.


+1. That's the plan.


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

tankist said:


> hey smoke, when replying like this you probably want to use multi-quote (the button in the middle). this way your reply goes in one message, keeping the thread cleaner.
> 
> and the piers do look much better


Thanks. Will do


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

Smokestack Lightning said:


> Many of you may have heard my rant on the poor attention to detail and high price of this product. After a few hours of massaging. I managed to make them look like something. Sorry about the depth of field. I just got a new camera. Haven't figured out manual F stop.
> 
> Before
> View attachment 5701
> ...


Okay smokestack, We have all seen your weathering skills of piers and buildings and railroad cars and cabooses and also railroad crossings.:thumbsup::thumbsup:there all great
But you know what I would like to see????
I want to see the layout that your going to put all this stuff into!!!!
I've spent a lot of time looking for a picture gallery or layout gallery of yours and couldn't find one Where are you hiding it!!!

Dave


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

David-Stockwell said:


> Okay smokestack, We have all seen your weathering skills of piers and buildings and railroad cars and cabooses and also railroad crossings.:thumbsup::thumbsup:there all great
> But you know what I would like to see????
> I want to see the layout that your going to put all this stuff into!!!!
> I've spent a lot of time looking for a picture gallery or layout gallery of yours and couldn't find one Where are you hiding it!!!
> ...


The layout isn't constructed yet as all of these pieces are Christmas presents for my son and have been done in complete secrecy. I will be building a layout this winter. Right now he has a small 4x8 setup. A simple oval with a siding.


----------

